
Top Concerns When Choosing a Tech Stack for Your Personal Website - webappsecperson
https://formcake.com/blog/top-concerns-when-choosing-a-tech-stack-for-your-personal-website
======
hitpointdrew
Why not just host on a VPS? Like DigitalOcean, Linode, AWS, Azure? Also there
are a TON more considerations for various "stacks" one could choose, you only
focus on Java stacks, what about Python, Ruby, .NET, etc.

